# Car Insurance



## debz12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi
Is it expensive to insure your car? If I owned a Rav4 or a Mazda station wagon what would the annual cost be? Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

debz12 said:


> Hi
> Is it expensive to insure your car? If I owned a Rav4 or a Mazda station wagon what would the annual cost be? Cheers


I gave you some info on your other thread.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

I think vehicle insurance is fairly expensive no matter where you are these days!  It's tough to give you a straight answer as it would depend on the year and model of the vehicle you plan to purchase. The claims history of the insurer and where the vehicle is primarily operated have a lot to do with the price you'd pay as well. 

Before you purchase a vehicle, you can speak with an insurance agent and they should be able to give you at least an estimate of what costs you'd be looking at.


----------

